# quadradismo



## gatogab

> Seu o quadradismo dos meus versos
> Vai de encontro aos intelectos ...


¿Quadradismo será una técnica de composición poética?
Gracias.

gg


----------



## Mangato

Lo traduciría por métrica.  Supongo que es una licencia poética del autor.


----------



## gatogab

Mangato said:


> Lo traduciría por métrica. Supongo que es una licencia poética del autor.


Es la frase de una canción y creo que se refiera al hecho narrado en ella: 
un desamor expresado en versos así como el corazón dicta, sin una métrica específica:


> Seu o quadradismo dos meus versos
> Vai de encontro aos intelectos
> Que não usam o coração
> Como expressão



Muchas gracias.

gg


----------



## Mangato

Se [S]u[/S] o quadradismo dos meus versos 
Vai de encontro aos intelectos 
Que não usam o coração 
Como expressão 





gatogab said:


> Es la frase de una canción y creo que se refiera al hecho narrado en ella:
> un desamor expresado en versos así como el corazón dicta, sin una métrica específica:
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> gg


 
Conozco la canción 
Tal vez te desoriente la errata

Mi interpretación, prescindiendo de rima y poesía 

_Pero no importa, es tan normal tener desamor_
_es un sufrimiento tan vulgar_
_que ya ni sé si mi amor es niñería o vulgaridad _
_si la métrica de mis versos,_
_se dirige al intelecto_
_que no usa el corazón como expresión._

Traducir poesía no es fácil. Interpretar las licencias de Tom Jobim más difícil aún. Q_uadradismo_ a mi entender se refiere a la rigidez de métrica que impone la rima.

Oí comentar a Maria Creuza que esta canción la escribió Jobim en el transcurso de una discusión de pareja. 

Saludos.
En una traducción de la canción al español sustituyeron  quadradismo por simpleza. También podria ser sencillez.


----------



## Vanda

Na época em que a música foi composta dizíamos que, quando algo estava ultrapassado, fora de moda, era quadrado. Assim, os jovens achavam os pais quadrados e tudo que não fosse moderno era quadrado. Nós cantávamos a música imaginando e referindo ao quadradismo, à caretice, à coisa mais fora de moda, mais descompassada, e que não tinha nada de intelectual que eram aqueles versos falando de amor em plenos anos 70s (era o início da década).


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Na época em que a música foi composta dizíamos que, quando algo estava ultrapassado, fora de moda, era quadrado. Assim, os jovens achavam os pais quadrados e tudo que não fosse moderno era quadrado. Nós cantávamos a música imaginando e referindo ao quadradismo, à caretice, à coisa mais fora de moda, mais descompassada, e que não tinha nada de intelectual que eram aqueles versos falando de amor em plenos anos 70s (era o início da década).


 
Entendi, seria o que dizemos _ridículo, fuera de lugar._


----------



## gatogab

Traducir poesía es tratar de traducir la música. Por eso no era mi intención de traducir la canción pero, por lo menos, tratar de entender el significado, incluso en portugués.
He leído, con dificultad, muchas páginas de google con la palabra "quadradismo" y en ninguna me pareció encontrar la explicación de Vanda.
Ahora puedo dar un sentido a la estrofa, gracias a esta explicación.
Seguramente continuare con preguntas basadas en canciones, sobretodo bossa nova que toco con mi guitarra, _tarareando _la melodía. Ha llegado la hora de saber qué es lo que _tarareo _y quizás aprenda a leer portugués. Hablarlo creo que será muy dificil. Lo deduzco por la pronunciación que es diversa incluso entre los diferentes intérpretes de las canciones.
Muy agradecido a Vanda y Mangato.

gg


----------



## fernandobn97007

> Conozco la canción
> Tal vez te desoriente la errata
> 
> Mi interpretación, prescindiendo de rima y poesía
> 
> _Pero no importa, es tan normal tener desamor_
> _es un sufrimiento tan vulgar_
> _que ya ni sé si mi amor es niñería o vulgaridad _
> _si la métrica de mis versos,_
> _se dirige al intelecto_
> _que no usa el corazón como expresión._
> 
> Traducir poesía no es fácil. Interpretar las licencias de Tom Jobim más difícil aún. Q_uadradismo_ a mi entender se refiere a la rigidez de métrica que impone la rima.
> 
> Oí comentar a Maria Creuza que esta canción la escribió Jobim en el transcurso de una discusión de pareja.


 
Essa canção não é de Jobim, mas sim de Antonio Carlos e Jocafi.


----------



## gatogab

fernandobn97007 said:


> Essa canção não é de Jobim, mas sim de Antonio Carlos e Jocafi.


 
*La carátula del LP. *

gg


----------



## Mangato

fernandobn97007 said:


> Essa canção não é de Jobim, mas sim de Antonio Carlos e Jocafi.


 
Entendi que fora Antonio Carlos Jobim, mas vejo que foi outro Antonio Carlos. Vejo que tava errado.


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, vamos parar já já com estas questões que estão fora do escopo do fórum, vale?


----------



## fernandobn97007

Vanda a sua interpretação do quadradismo é a mesma que tenho, entendo da mesma forma.
Me desculpe por fugir do tópico, mas achei pertinente a correção, vejo tantas correções parecidas em outras questões que não vi mal em fazê-lo.


----------



## joaosilva

Vanda said:


> Na época em que a música foi composta dizíamos que, quando algo estava ultrapassado, fora de moda, era quadrado. Assim, os jovens achavam os pais quadrados e tudo que não fosse moderno era quadrado. Nós cantávamos a música imaginando e referindo ao quadradismo, à caretice, à coisa mais fora de moda, mais descompassada, e que não tinha nada de intelectual que eram aqueles versos falando de amor em plenos anos 70s (era o início da década).



Concordo com a Vanda.

Gatogab, dizes que não encostraste a palavra quadradismo. É provável que a tenha acunhado o autor, da mesma forma que é possível criar outros _-ismos_.

Há no entanto ainda uma matização que acho que era a intenção do autor (ou é simplesmente uma paranóia minha, não apostem pelo contrário...). Não me parece casualidade que o termo venha acompanhado de "versos". Isto porque também poderá ter a ver com a *quadras* (estrofes de 4 versos). Integrariamos a ideia da métrica apontada pelo Mangato, por um lado. Por outro, as quadras são uma forma muito tradicional e popular de poesia, pelo qual esta teoria também estaria de acordo com a ideia da Vanda.
Talvez tenha a ver... ou talvez não...

Cumprimentos


----------



## gatogab

La palabra '_quadradismo'_ la encontré. Lo que no encontré fue un significado.
Eso de la métrica podría también ser una interpretación, puesto que la estrofa anterior de la canción sirve para pedir disculpas por el modo de escribir:


> Que Perdoe-me
> Se eu insisto nesse tema
> Mas não sei fazer poema ou canção
> Que fale de outra coisa
> Que não seja o amor


O sea, se desea exprimir un sentimiento fuerte sin estar sujeto a reglas.
¿Un poco como Edgar Lee Masters en su 'Antología de Spoon River?
¿O exagero con el paragón? 


> *Mangato me dice:*
> Tal vez te desoriente la errata


¡Me tuvo en jaque hasta cuando no decidí pedir ayuda!



> Meninos, vamos parar já já com estas questões que estão fora do escopo do fórum, vale?


Mil disculpas.


----------

